# Checks or cards?



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Which do you prefer to use?  I never use checks unless they won't take debit cards, and some very small businesses won't take cards of any kind, as I'm sure you know.

A debit card is the greatest thing since sliced bread for me.  And with Wells Fargo, each time I use my debit card $1.00 from my account is automatically put into a savings account.  The bank adds a bit to it periodically.  You wouldn't believe how quickly it adds up and you don't miss such a small amount with each transaction.  I love the convenience of the card.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_*I'm the same i love my Visa Debit card and hardly ever use my Cheque book*_


----------



## Katybug (Sep 8, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _*I'm the same i love my Visa Debit card and hardly ever use my Cheque book*_



I just ordered a box of cheap checks on line only for the printed deposit slips.  I get tired of filling out the ones from the bank. For anyone who prefers using checks, the best deal I have found on line is Wal-Mart.  They do a good job and less than half the price the bank charges.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 8, 2013)

Cash.

No checks since I don't have a bank account. One debit card that charges $1.50 for every transaction so only used for online work. 

All the places I go accept cash, so it's fine with me. I also like knowing that I'm in control of it and have 24/7 access to it - no waiting or clearing times, no bounces, no fees.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 8, 2013)

_I am lucky my bank account is one associated with my late husbands job, no fiddle tax at all on it._


----------



## That Guy (Sep 8, 2013)

I sorta swing between cash, credit and checks.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 8, 2013)

Never write cheques. Cash for the small stuff, Eftpos card for the groceries and cashouts, and separate Visa debit account for biggies and/or  online. I never keep much in it, just top it up if a big expense hovers on the horizon and it's in a different bank to the rest so if it's hacked from an online site or something it can't be linked to other accounts, if that's even possible.
 No fees on either of them at present, maybe they just haven't noticed me yet.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

I just dig up some of my buried cash in the backyard.... never use cheques.


----------



## rkunsaw (Sep 9, 2013)

I pay my recurring bills with checks. For shopping I use credit cards, debit card, checks or cash. 

I am very wary of using the debit card, credot cards are much safer. I mostly use the debit card to get cash from the bank.

Many small businesses won't take cards because the companies charge them so much.


----------



## Bee (Sep 9, 2013)

In the UK the national chain stores ie: supermarkets, clothing shops, electrical retailers stopped taking cheques about 5-6 years ago, payment is only accepted by cash, debit or credit card.

I don't know about independent retailers though, how they accept payment.


----------



## terra (Sep 9, 2013)

Despite all the assurances that using credit cards online is absolutely safe.... it's something that I could never do.

PayPal yes !.... but no credit cards.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 9, 2013)

Bee said:


> In the UK the national chain stores ie: supermarkets, clothing shops, electrical retailers stopped taking cheques about 5-6 years ago, payment is only accepted by cash, debit or credit card.
> 
> I don't know about independent retailers though, how they accept payment.



*Here all the big stores will take a check, but it's deducted as you stand there -- as if you were using a debit card.  If the funds aren't there, it won't go through.  Debit card is just easier.  

I put it off for years, but after using it the first time 5-6 yrs ago, I'm now addicted to online bill pay through my bank. Sooo easy, just go down the list and voila....takes me less than 5 minutes to pay all my bills.   Poor them if it's hacked, not going to get much, but I have insurance to cover in case anyone attempts.  
*


----------



## Tom Young (Sep 9, 2013)

Usually carry about $60  in my wallet.  Never go to the bank... Get cash back at Walmart with my discover card. Keep a $100 savings account balance at GE bank, only to use as a bank transfer point for IRA's and CD's from other banks.  IRA's require signature and no faxes, but ok to transfer to other banks.  Saves a week to ten days based on US mail.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

It would be impossible for me to live here without the internet.  I can't access the bank or supermarket without the relative's help, I can't drive that far yet. Can't even get to the PO without it being a major expedition so paying bills and ordering things online is vital.  I've been using Visa and Paypal for all transactions for years and fingers crossed, have never encountered a problem.

There's only a tiny take-away/come basic grocery shop to cater to the camping grounds here and a pub and P.O. so I get cash from the PO to give to the shop and that's commerce as it is done around here.



I cracked the Postmaster up the first time I asked him if he could sell me some money.  He hadn't heard it put that way before.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought you folks still used shells and pretty beads - that's what we learned in school, anyway. layful:

I have to admit that the 'Net has made my financial life (such as it is) so much easier. No banks to deal with; rather, I DO have a bank but it's a virtual one. 

Isn't that amazing?

An online store will ask me for my bank address, routing number, etc. and all I have to do is pull up the file that has the info on Robotic First National. No more surly tellers to deal with, no more banker's holidays, no more getting mugged. 

The downside? I don't get a free toaster anymore.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 9, 2013)

_One of our fav ways of paying is with a slab of beer, specially guys they love that_


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Free TOASTER!? You got free toasters? From BANKS??

The only thing our banks ever gave us free was a plastic piggy bank to collect spare change in.  Then they'd charge us to count it!

Banking philanthropy is an oxymoron around here. 



That shells 'n beads thing... I think you've confused that with other current S.Pacific economies.  And your own beginnings. 



Our very first economy was based on ... wait for it.... Rum!  All commerce was conducted on the exchange of it.  They arrived here with 11 boatloads of convicts, guards, weavilly supplies and buggar all else.  
No one thought to throw in some cash.  All they had to replace money was the copious Rum supplied on vessels of those days so that's what became 'coin' of the day.  It lasted quite a long time until history got complicated by the great "Rum Rebellion"... but I'll leave that to the historians among us because frankly I've forgotten the details.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 9, 2013)

Jillaroo said:


> _One of our fav ways of paying is with a slab of beer, specially guys they love that_



That could be a throwback to the old Rum economy days eh Jilly?  We're still paying our bills in grog.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 9, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> That could be a throwback to the old Rum economy days eh Jilly?  We're still paying our bills in grog.



And what is grog, really, except a mix of beer and rum?

Bleh! No wonder pirates were so nasty. I used to mix my drinks on occasion but at least I used two separate glasses. nthego:

I'm totally in favor of changing the economy over to something that is real, like rum or weed, instead of all this financial hey-presto stuff where the value of what you own goes up and down faster than an ADHD hooker.


----------



## Old Hipster (Sep 10, 2013)

Our bank has senior checking and we get our checks free and no fees. 

I pay bills by check and use cash for everything else. We do have a debit card, but rarely use it.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 10, 2013)

I still like going to the bank because the tellers are pretty and this old man enjoys the sweet attention no matter how fleeting . . .


----------



## TICA (Sep 10, 2013)

I pay all of my bills on line through the bank, use cash or debit for everything else.  I haven't written a cheque in ages - most stores here won't even take them.

I've been doing my Mom's banking for her lately and there are some pretty cute male tellers at that branch.  I always feel so old when I leave there though.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 10, 2013)

That Guy said:


> I still like going to the bank because the tellers are pretty and this old man enjoys the sweet attention no matter how fleeting . . .



At the local banks here they provide a step-stool for all the hunchbacked tellers.

They also, by law, have to wear mittens and spit-guards.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 11, 2013)

I use checks for bill paying and everyday shopping.  For large purchases I use a credit card.  I'm with Rkunsaw, don't have a debit card, and don't trust their safety.  I don't want my bank moving my money from one account to another either, I'll make those decisions on my own.  I don't have much money, but it is my decision what to do with it.  It doesn't take much discipline to set aside some money for savings, don't like banks or government thinking for me, or making choices for me.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> At the local banks here they provide a step-stool for all the hunchbacked tellers.
> 
> They also, by law, have to wear mittens and spit-guards.



Come to my bank, Phil.  I'll introduce ya around . . .


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 12, 2013)

That Guy said:


> Come to my bank, Phil.  I'll introduce ya around . . .




There will soon be an app for that  ...  




> *Worst Career #1: Teller*
> 
> *Median Annual Salary: *$24,940**Projected Job Growth from 2010 to 2020**: *1 percent, or 7,300 new jobs
> What's one sign that your career is endangered? When it can be replaced by an app.
> Tellers handle bank transactions such as money deposits, check cashing, and payments, according to the U.S. Department of Labor. But the problem is that online and mobile banking applications can now perform many of the same transactions tellers do. And because fewer bank customers will visit the teller window, there will be a decreased demand for tellers, the Department of Labor says.Tellers also "deal with pretty small amounts [of money]," Hadley says, which can translate to a relatively small level of responsibility and compensation.



http://education.yahoo.net/articles/jobs_you_should_avoid_2.htm?kid=1O1BA


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> There will soon be an app for that  ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Every time a bank teller asks why I don't use the ATM, I tell 'em it's because I want them to keep their job...


----------

